# First week at Doggie Day Camp



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

So I started a new job this week and since I knew it would be a hectic one, I decided to put Denali in day camp during the day for the week. The beauty is that not only does she love it (lots of play time) but she is completely exhausted by the time I pick her up and bring her home. I took the funniest picture of her last night passed out next to me on the couch and thought I should share it. I titled it "Catching Flies"...


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Bahahahahaa! A tired V is a beautiful sight indeed . Glad Denali is enjoying day camp!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

So funny - love the picture!!!


----------

